# NC Senate Bill 346



## luv2eatamango (May 4, 2004)

*I posted this also in the NC tribe forum.*

I wanted to make everyone aware of a new bill in the NC Senate (S.B. 346) that, if passed, would impact all school-aged children beginning with the 2015-2016 school year. This bill is for enacting stricter immunization requirements by repealing the religious exemption statute, among other requirements that will be enforced by the state. Here's the link to the bill (short, two pages):

http://www.ncleg.net/gascripts/BillL...15&BillID=S346

Please read and share!


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

luv2eatamango said:


> This bill is for enacting stricter immunization requirements by repealing the religious exemption statute


Good. Kids shouldn't be punished for their parents' ignorance or supersitions.


----------

